# Replacing the primer bulb on Toro Snowthrower



## mRoy62 (Dec 10, 2005)

Can someone tell me how to replace the primer bulb on a Toro CCR 2000 snowthrower.


----------



## don_luciano674 (Nov 22, 2005)

If its like mine just take the plate off and pop the primer out by pushing one side down and lift it up, its held on by c like clips on the bottom. Be careful not to pull the tube off. Then take the old on off and slide the new one on. I just changed mine yesterday, took about 5 min. Good Luck


----------

